
Show HN: DevSwag – swag opportunities for developers #Hacktoberfest - swapagarwal
http://devswag.io/
======
swapagarwal
As a developer, nothing piques my interest more than developer swag! I made
devSwag to scratch my own itch by starting a simple list on a GitHub
repository (swag-for-dev). I'm excited to share devSwag, THE place to get
notified about any new swag opportunities for developers. This would be quite
useful this month as Hacktoberfest comes back for the 5th year. If you have
any questions or ideas, let me know.

